# best commuter bike?



## petitelilpettit (Aug 7, 2004)

I am stuck in a dilemma. I am looking for a good commuter bike for my soon-to-be trek everyday to college. I have looked at the Specialized Sirrus, the Giant Cypress, the Trek 7700, and the Felt SR71. I currently do my commute to my high school on a six-year old, beaten GT Palomar mtn. bike. I wanted to make the change to a commuter bike due to my recent immersion in road cycling. I want the speed of a road bike and the handling of a mountain bike. Which would be the best for me? Thank you very much


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Good thing you asked.*



petitelilpettit said:


> I am stuck in a dilemma. I am looking for a good commuter bike for my soon-to-be trek everyday to college.


College is all about social interaction. Now, riding a bike to school will eliminate all the auto loving set from your potential social group but riding a bike can get you major points with a much more interesting set of folks.

But riding one of those old folk (I know since I am one) hybrids you are thinking of will destroy any hope of having a social life unless you ditch the bike, get a haircut and transfer to another school in another state at least 2 time zones away. Everyone from every social group will know you are a hopeless nerd in training.

This is what you need;

Fixed gear without a front brake. (Used if possible).
Wrap that baby in electricians tape (black only).
A huge chain lock worn like a belt.
Don't wear cycling clothing.
If you ever shave your legs see my second paragraph.
A ratty helmet or cycling cap.
Chrome messenger bag with a "Cars-r-coffins" patch.

(In all seriousness forget the hybrids, they are the worst of both worlds. A fixed gear or SS with a huge chain for security will be perfect.)

BTW thanks to Arby for the photo which I lifted from here http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=26292


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Another vote for an old fixie.*

Hybrids are intended to make riding look easy to people who don't ride. You already do.

Find a frame that will handle at least 28c tires with fenders. Use a front brake if you want to. Ride in clips and straps so you can wear whatever shoes you like. Big chains are cooler than U-locks.

Don't sweat fashion statements; begin seeing yourself as "hors de categorie" and people from all kinds of sub-cultures will find you.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

petitelilpettit said:


> I am stuck in a dilemma. I am looking for a good commuter bike for my soon-to-be trek everyday to college. I have looked at the Specialized Sirrus, the Giant Cypress, the Trek 7700, and the Felt SR71. I currently do my commute to my high school on a six-year old, beaten GT Palomar mtn. bike. I wanted to make the change to a commuter bike due to my recent immersion in road cycling. I want the speed of a road bike and the handling of a mountain bike. Which would be the best for me? Thank you very much


whatever you do, get a rear fender so you dont show up to class looking like you took a dump in your pants.

skip the hybrid.

i suggest a cyclocross bike. check out the bianchi castro valley. or surly cross check.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Fixie*

Simple, reliable, fun, fast as a road bike. Great for training too.

Get a brake unless you have a death wish (although the spare track bike look is very cool.)

Van Dessell Country Road Bob is another good choice - can be geared or fixed.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Fixed or SS*

old roadie frame. That's the ticket. There are a couple of Schwinns (my size, don't know about yours) that will be going cheap. Search for Traveler or Tempo or just do a search on Diamondback, Schwinn, Fuji, Bianchi...I am doing everything in my power NOT to bid on them.

Look for horizonal drop outs (you know what we mean by this I am assuming. If not, ask), road sport/racing geometry (no Huffy, Next, Pacifica and etc...) and a roll of black tape. If you have any cool cycling decals, place them on the frame somewhere.

Pick up an easily removable rear fender for the wet days. Get some TT (bull horn) bars, a front brake (Front and Rear if you go SS) and you will become the coolest kid on campus, with those that count anyway.

DO NOT EVEN CONSIDER THE HYBRID, unless you are studying accounting.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

racerx said:


> Pick up an easily removable rear fender for the wet days. Get some TT (bull horn) bars, a front brake (Front and Rear if you go SS) and you will become the coolest kid on campus, with those that count anyway.



I agree whole heartedly with what's been said thus far. If you get a new bike it's an instant theft target. Older road bikes not so much... Check to see if your university has any surplus auctions where abandon/seized bikes get taken, you can find some deals there.

I took the fixie route but any old road bike will fit your needs. Just make sure it isn't too flashy, has fenders (sort of a theft deterrent), and a nice lock to go with it.

Here's my campus commuter, nothing fancy... aside from the saddle but most people have no idea that it's worth more than the whole bike (to me anyway).


----------



## delay (Mar 10, 2005)

asterisk said:


> I agree whole heartedly with what's been said thus far. If you get a new bike it's an instant theft target. Older road bikes not so much... Check to see if your university has any surplus auctions where abandon/seized bikes get taken, you can find some deals there.
> 
> I took the fixie route but any old road bike will fit your needs. Just make sure it isn't too flashy, has fenders (sort of a theft deterrent), and a nice lock to go with it.
> 
> Here's my campus commuter, nothing fancy... aside from the saddle but most people have no idea that it's worth more than the whole bike (to me anyway).


Whoa...be careful with that saddle. I had mine stolen on campus 5 years ago. It was not even worth anything. The largest insult was that they didn't even steal the quick release seatpost. Someone actually unscrewed the saddle from the post??? Who carries around hex wrenches to steal saddles???

(actually since I have met the seedy undercurrent of biking in my town and know exactly who- this is of course not the point) 

It will get stolen. 

On another subject, I completely agree with the no hybrid mentality. I see absolutely no reason for it. You ride it for two days and you will be pissed off. I believe something that will not get stolen is your best bet. I currently ride an old Gary Fisher mtn bike I have mostly converted for road use. However, I hate it. I am wishing I had not put so much money this year into a new road bike and could afford to build a fixed gear.


----------



## azmadoc (Mar 23, 2004)

The cool kids ride fixed, but if you dont have the legs or the topography to suit it, check out the Bianchi Volpe or Castro Valley. Same CroMo frame, accepts big tires, fenders and racks. Volpe has a triple, Castro has a single front chainring, fenders, and a dynamo hub powered light.

bianchi bikes 

Or if you've got a generous rich uncle who's dying to give you a Graduation present ......


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Try a Soma Double Cross*

Lighter than the Surly.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*Cross bike with fenders.*

The Surly Long Haul Trucker or their cross frame or one of the Soma frames. I have a Soma and I have to say it is a pretty frame. Pretty frames get stolen. I keep mine leaning up against my desk during the day so it is pretty secure. A cross bike can have fenders plus the fenders are easier to remove since a brake bolt is not part of the mounting. Fixed/Single is cool if you live in an area without any epic climbs. A fixie will make you a better bike handler and force you into a smooth pedal stroke, especially with some low gears. As mentioned before, singlespeed is somewhat of a culture of people with similiar interests. Not your typical frat guy, binge drinking crowd. Out here we have A.S.S. (aloha single speeders).


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Another vote for a fixie or SS (preferably a fixie). Cheap, efficient, and urban cool. Wouldn't hurt to get at least 1 tattoo, too.  All suggestions here were good. An old road bike, IMHO, is coolest, though. I'd keep the front brake, too.


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

*fixie could be bad if hilly campus*

Want to be cheap, put slicks and full coverage fenders on your mountain bike and call it good. You'd be amazed at how much smooth tires will help your average spped.

Old road bikes with clearance for 28mm tires also work well. I happen to have an old Specialized epic carbon which is more bike than neccessary for commuting, but the frame isn't going to rot, the tubes can take a banging against racks, it's not fancy looking (especially with the fenders and rack), and it is still nimble and quick=nice for dodging pedestrians and buses.

Fenders make a bike less attractive to casual thieves and they do wonders at keeping you dry on a short commute. Showing up to class with soaked feera hershey highway down your butt and back isn't cool.


----------



## delay (Mar 10, 2005)

First off, Kram, I love the picture of the Shiba on your icon.

Second, adding slicks to a mtn bike is a fantastic idea. I use Tioga City Slickers on mine. I would also say a clip on rear fender in a good idea. 

However, that said, I assume you are going to be a freshman and living in a dorm next year. I never really felt like I needed to move to anything more road oriented than my modified mtn until I moved a significant distance from campus. 




Kram59 said:


> Another vote for a fixie or SS (preferably a fixie). Cheap, efficient, and urban cool. Wouldn't hurt to get at least 1 tattoo, too.  All suggestions here were good. An old road bike, IMHO, is coolest, though. I'd keep the front brake, too.


----------



## Chris T (Jul 19, 2002)

*One more vote...*

...for a fixie or singlespeed road bike. No gears means less hassle with maintenance or things breaking. I built mine up last spring for commuting and love it. It's an old, crappy frame, but that's the point. Nobody gives it a second look. 

I ride an old mtb in the winter, but man, is it ever slow!

As for shoes, you can get away with clipless if you go with mtb shoes. I have an older pair of lace-up Shimanos that are quite comfy to walk in off the bike. Only give away that it's a bike shoe (other than the fact that "Shimano" and "SPD" are written on it, but only other cyclists know about that) is the small reflective strip on the back. No flashy colours, no plastic, no velcro straps, but all the advantages of clipless. Don't go with the SPD flip-flops. Who was the dumba$$ that thought up that one?


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

petitelilpettit said:


> I I want the speed of a road bike and the handling of a mountain bike. Which would be the best for me? Thank you very much


As a mtn biker gone commuter I can vouch for the Sirrus - the others may be good too but I have no way to know.


----------



## D-man (May 7, 2004)

*definetey go fixie...also cheaper than a new hybrid*

build up a fixie from an old road frame (mine was had for 10 bones at a thrift shop)...you don't want a shiny new hybrid locked on campus just asking to be stolen. a beaten-up looking frame and the fact that riding a fixie is something not every thief can do is reasonable deterrent in high-theft areas (like college campuses). also, my tool kit involves a flat kit, an allen set, and a 15mm wrench -you can't beat that when you also have to carry books and stuff all day. and fixies are fun to ride (brake or not, it's up to you). even if you buy a new fixed frame (IRO makes decent CHEAP frames) and build it up, you're likely to come in under the cost of a new hybrid. and also, fixies are a great conversation starter...i've met more people (either other fixie riders, or just curious riders) than i ever would on a 'regular' bike. in any case, commute on what you're comfortable on...don't get a fixie just 'cause we say they're great and end up not riding it because you're not into it. the important thing is you're riding and not driving like all those poor saps out there...


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

Fixxies are super cool for the in-practicality they are to theives. I usualy dont leave mine outside but when it is its in a shady area or outside a cafe late. The likly hood a theif knows he cant stop will be obvios when he kissis the pavment 10feet later !!! HAHAHAHA

Where I am there is a pretty good following of cycle comuters and a slightly improving bike lane situation. But most drivers still dont see cyclists as a serious transport issue. Be prepaird to have to ride really defensivly and or gutsy depending on how late you are.....

If you do build a fixxie id recomend a front brake. I used to ride brakeless untill a city cab cut me off and i almost went through his rear window.... In a flat city its alright I guess.


----------



## Kraige (Mar 29, 2005)

*The black electrical tape????*

The black electical tape....What is it good for??


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Hides the decals from bike thieves...*



Kraige said:


> The black electical tape....What is it good for??


so they don't know how good your frame is and look elsewhere for a fencible target and protects the finish (assuming the tape will come off without damage) from your big-a** chain & lock. Also bike messenger de rigeur and considered cool (although not cool for roadies.)


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Quickest way to be a loser?*

Choose a bike based on the reccomendations of people to whom image is more important than your specific transportation needs.

If you like a hybrid and it fits your needs, buy it. If you like a camry or a mini van and it fits your needs, buy it.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*welcome to the forum?*

Welcome, brujenn. Slightly odd way to introduce yourself, by resurrecting a 2 1/2 year old thread to offer advice to a poster who has never returned, and by attacking the largely tongue-in-cheek recommendations of a bunch of forum regulars, but welcome, anyway


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*New at this*

Thanks, J, for the welcome. I'll try to remember to check dates on posts that I reply to... my promise to you is that I will always express what I really think, hopefully without being too offensive. Something I see here cracks me up, in the same way it's funny in the alt music world: some people thump thier chests about individuality in their chosen realms, yet seem to dictate how others should behave in order to be cool.


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

i love my kona sutra only 600km in so far....


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Fair enough,*



brujenn said:


> Thanks, J, for the welcome. I'll try to remember to check dates on posts that I reply to... my promise to you is that I will always express what I really think, hopefully without being too offensive. Something I see here cracks me up, in the same way it's funny in the alt music world: some people thump thier chests about individuality in their chosen realms, yet seem to dictate how others should behave in order to be cool.


though I think your last point, while often valid, is not a fair characterization of most of the posts you seemed to be referring to. Most of the people recommending FG or SS to the original poster genuinely think (I happen to agree) that such bikes have real, practical advantages for commuting (in appropriate terrain). The mechanical simplicity, ease of maintenance and lower theft-attractiveness are genuine advantages. 

I also agree with some of the posters' recommendations that a hybrid may be a poor compromise for a college-age guy who has an expressed interest in road cycling. If he wants a tough commuter that rolls easier than his old mountain bike, the cheap and sensible choice is to put slicks on the MTB. If he wants more of a road bike experience, get something more like a road bike.

As for the "cool factor," I think most of the posters were being humorous. For a wide-ranging discussion of related issues, see the thread headed "the fixie fad has peaked," in the fixed/ss forum. On the subject of why people here like FG, you might find this interesting, too:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110057


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i say slap some slicks on the current mtb and get a SS kit from performance or nashbar. or over the summer build up a fixie. remember, theft/vandalism is huge on campuses.

right now salsa casserole frame/forks can be had for under 400 beans @ jensonusa.com if you are the right size.


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

*As gas prices go up*

more people will want more euro-style bike, imho. The biria from Germany looks pretty cool.


----------

